

Brix.io we're looking for Early Adopters, can you help? Thx in advance! - mrholek
http://brix.io/ee/

======
nashe
In the source : (...) [http://localhost:8888/startups/brix/assets/ico/apple-
touch-i...](http://localhost:8888/startups/brix/assets/ico/apple-touch-
icon-144-precomposed.png) (...) ;-)

~~~
mrholek
thx, we will fix it

